# Accident report, MV Snowdrop



## Mersey Bill (Apr 22, 2015)

The falling overboard and recovery of a young child 
from the passenger ferry 
SNOWDROP
Seacombe Ferry Terminal, River Mersey
14 October 2013

https://assets.digital.cabinet-office.gov.uk/media/547c6f24e5274a429000000b/Snowdrop.pdf


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

A very brave action by the Mate without doubt saved the little girls life, well done that man, mother should have received some sort of public reprimand but the shock of nearly losing her daughter should be punishment enough I suppose


----------



## Mersey Bill (Apr 22, 2015)

I know the mate well and he did indeed save the girls life. Good to see that the rail seating has been removed.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day mersey bill.m.yesterday.21:53.re:accident report mv snow drop.the mate did a brave action.the mother should be reprimanded.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

